# Bucking I'm keeping



## Anniebanks (Feb 28, 2011)

So this is the buckling I've decided to keep. He was born June 1st and is Boer/Savannah (Dam) and Spanish (Sire). Keep in mind that both mom and pop are pure white. Not great pics LOL! Mom is with him in pics.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

He's a hunk!! Good choice


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What an adorable little guy!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What a nice wide front! Have you named him yet?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Anniebanks (Feb 28, 2011)

Our farm is called Hard Rock Ridge. I'm getting a purebred 1yr. old for this year. I'm thinking of calling him Jagger and this little fellow Mean Mister Mustard..... Our guardian llama is Sargent Lawrence Pepper or Larry for short. Most of our ladies are named after Beatles songs, but I'm running dry so it's on to the Stones.........Keeping two little does this year. Ruby and Tuesday.


----------

